

Open Source Private Cloud Software Startup Eucalyptus Raises $30M - hef19898
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/18/open-source-private-cloud-software-startup-eucalyptus-raises-30m-from-ivp-benchmark-to-take-on-vmware/

======
hef19898
I'm really thrilled that open source business software start-ups can raise
that amount of money.

